# HCG Level at Miscarriage



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what their HCG levels were when they miscarried?

Does the number have to get down to a certain point before the body miscarries? If so, what is that?

I'm asking because I have a blighted ovum missed miscarriage. It's been 13 weeks since my last period and my hcg level yesterday was at 23,609. I'm just trying to figure out when the miscarriage will start and what I'm going to do if the levels aren't dropping. TIA


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

The HCG doesn't go down much until after the baby (or sac/placenta) is out. Your progesterone levels are what has to drop for the miscarriage to start. Most women with a first trimester death or blighted ovum will "misscarry" at 10-12wks when the placenta is supposed to take over production of progesterone. Since you are past that point I would think it would be very soon or you are one of the very few who carry blighted ovums much farther. ((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))) There are things you can do to help the progesterone levels to drop more quickly. VitC interferes with progesterone, a good B complex can balance your hormones as well as maca and vitex. A doctor or CNM can also give you misoprostol to induce labor if you want to avoid a d&c but don't want to wait this out. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I started really uping my dose of Vitamin C (to about 8000 mg spead over the day) and luckily my hcg numbers are dropping. On Monday they were 23,609 and yesterday (Wednesday) they were 16,050. So, in 48 hours-ish they've dropped 7,500 and I've started spotting brown. So, hopefully, this is all finally happening. The doc still wants to do weekly hcg til the number gets down to 0 and that's a fine plan for now, but we'll see how things go. I think I'll just update this with my numbers. (Mostly, so I can keep track.) Thanks all, for listening.

2/1/11 - First day of my last monthly period

2/17/11 - Ovulated (I was charting and using OPKs)

2/28/11 - 11 dpo positive pregnancy test

3/3/11 - 14 dpo - One brown spot (not uncommon for me during pregnancy) Beta HCG at 98 - normal

Somewhere in here I started to feel that I wasn't pregnant anymore. My symptoms were still there (actually the worst of my pregnancies), but I just felt there wasn't a baby.

4/7/11 - Brown spotting (not normal for me) I decide to just wait til the ultrasound. I figure it's bad, but there's nothing that can be done, so...

4/19/11 - 11 weeks - 1st ultrasound - Diagnosed Missed Miscarriage/Blighted Ovum - Devastated, but not surprised - The doc says there is only a sac, no baby visible at all

5/2/11 - Doctors appointment - almost 13 weeks - confirm diagnoses HCG level at 23,609 - start brown/black clumpy spotting every day from now on, but very light

5/4/11 - HCG level at 16,050

5/10/11 - start having a little red included in the spotting

5/11/11 - Morning HCG level *** 8208 *** Started bleeding in the afternoon

5/12/11 - Continued bleeding and passing clots - Pain not too bad overall, by evening there was about 10 minutes of horrible pain and then I passed the grey matter. After that I started to feel much better. Bleeding lightened up a lot

5/13/11 - Bleeding light, like a light period. Is it done? I hope so.

5/18/11 - HCG at *166* There were a few spurts of blood over the past week, but no more clots or anything else. The bleeding continues to be light.

5/19/11 - The bleeding moves to more spotting, I hardly need a pad anymore. (OPK +)

5/20/11 - I spoke too soon. Today there was a big gush and a large marble of grey matter came out. But, that was it. Other than that, just spotting today.

5/21/11 - Just spotting today, but the OPK was negative, the hcg must be dropping low enough not to register. Bittersweet.

5/22/11 - No bleeding today whatsoever. Positive OPK (What?)

5/23/11 thru 5/25/11 - Positive opk everyday

5/25/11 - HCG at *76.5* - Very disappointing. I thought it'd really be lower by now. It was dropping 8000 a week and last week it only dropped 90. The nurse says it's normal. I had really hoped I would be ovulating and getting back to a normal cycle, but I guess not. 

5/26/11 thru 5/30/11 OPKs are all negative

5/31/11 and 6/1/11 OPKs are positive

6/2/11 - I think I ovulated

6/3/11 - My temps have jumped and they stay there. We shall see...

6/4/11 - The HPT is still positive, but barely and it's a FRER, so I figure my hcg is low. I'd guess 5-20. (I'll find out later I was wrong.)

6/8/11 - I didn't think the second line on the FRER could get any lighter and still be there, but it did. So, it's still positive. Also, my temps are still up. The next few days will show. It's been 4 weeks since the miscarriage.

6/11/11 - The HPT was negative, so for me it took a full month to drop down to zero. I believe I'm 9 dpo (I believe) and my temps are falling, so I imagine my period will be coming soon. sigh

6/15/11 - My period came, so we'll start trying again.

6/24/11 - Just when you thought it was safe to go outside... I went for one last hcg test to check that my numbers were zero, well, they aren't! It's *24.1*! How is that possible???

6/27/11 - Positive OPKs for the past 2 days, a temp drop and EWCM. I think I'll ovulate today and my hcg quant today was at *22.4*. If I do, I'll have ovulated twice while I still have hcg in my system.

7/10/11 - Beta HCG *13,* but then the HPTs were negative and I got my period a few days later.

8/7/11 - HCG at *8.8*. New pregnancy or are they STILL dropping?

The conclusion of the story. It was a new pregnancy. The #'s continued to rise, but they were low and slow the whole time and I miscarried again at 6 weeks.


----------



## MegEliz (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say sorry fo ryour loss


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

So sorry for your loss.

I've only had one early loss and my HCG was pretty low by the time I was seen. I think weekly HCG checks are a good thing, you will know when it gets back to close to zero. I didn't have weekly, but did have one check about 4 weeks after the bleeding stopped to make sure it was back to zero.

Big hugs, I'm so sorry you have to experience this.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

I know the waiting has been hard. I actually think as far as that goes that your HCG levels dropping that much in 2 days does likely indicate that your body is letting go. Along with the spotting.

I found this chart handy when I was trying to understand my HCG levels: HCG chart

Not sure it addresses your question exactly, because I don't know that any specific number corresponds to the miscarriage beginning, more that it is the rate of rising (in PG) or falling (in M/C) that seems to tell you something. But for instance you'll see that those numbers you mention would be more typical of 8 weeks or so, then the second number in the range for 6 weeks - so getting down there.

I hope whatever you go through in the next fews days goes okay for you. Take good care of yourself, mama.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't know at what date I lost the pregnancy, but I started bleeding at 6w1d. My hcg levels were 117 that morning, and the next night, they were at 80. Four days later they were down to 9. I'm going in for one last test just to confirm that it is back to normal this week.


----------

